# Enough is Enough



## gabby24 (Dec 1, 2016)

Let us start from day one shall we; all started in 4th grade when a teacher wouldn't let me use the restroom during a test, thus, causing me to pass gas in class(hey that rhymed) and then after that day making it impossible to stay in class for the full duration. Went to the doctors a little while after, prescribed me some gas-x. Never really helped much and from then on only got worse, in addition to gas also frequent pooping. Then 5th grade came and went, things started to look up, would tell the teacher some days I accidentally drank some fiber one thinking it was punch. Hahaha to think I had to lie just to be able to go to the bathroom more than once. 6th comes along, tolerable I guess, and 7th was alright except for a few classes during certain times of the day. 8th grade, wasn't to amazing; morning classes really messed me up and had to leave and make excuses to go to the "nurse" so I could stay longer in the bathroom without feeling judged for being gone so long. High school I would have to declare as the worst possible time of my life. 9th and 10th grade kind of a blur, know it wasn't the best but could have been a lot worse managed to pass everything so I guess that's good. My junior year oh boy was that fun(sarcasm is the best isn't it) well had to drop chemistry cause I couldn't go in on time cause of my symptoms, and couldn't make it to gym cause that was first period(7:17). Basically got to be the only 11th grader who got to have late arrival like the seniors(9:00). So besides dropping chem and missing the year of gym, had a million absences and was able to acquire a 504 for anxiety and to be allowed to use the restroom and nurse. That really didn't make things any easier to tell the truth but hey, at least it was something. Now I'm a senior in high school that was going to graduate with an advanced regents with 23 credits, but now who knows if I even will graduate at all anymore. I can't make it to 3rd period English anymore, which isn't good cause I need English to graduate. Can't make it to 5th period math, don't need the class but took it because guidance counselor is a bitch and said to take it, and now have to take gym everyday because I couldn't go. Have a 504 again with supposed accommodations for IBS, but no one is following through and its causing me to stress out and be anxious like you couldn't even believe. I'm losing my hair, having panic attacks, crying everyday in the bathroom, and honestly wish I could die because no one takes me seriously, everyone thinks its in my head or that if they say take deep breaths and try to relax that it makes a difference and news flash that doesn't do a goddamn thing. Now i'm here writing this because whoever I try to talk is not going through what I am. I just don't know how to cope, I'm just a seventeen year old girl who is literally losing her mind. I don't know how to find a job, how to finish school, and to be honest live in general. I mean like I really don't know what I did to deserve this, but obviously I did something horrible to have this curse on me. I want accommodations that will be applied otherwise I am going to go crazy. My gym teachers are really pissing me off because my accommodations are suppose to let me do something else if I cannot partake in the activity. We are doing volleyball, it is so hard to play volleyball when u feel like u have to leave every 5 minutes. Will they let me do weight room, walk, or write assignments so I just don't go at all, no they say oh just try like oh my god it infuriates me to no extent that I have to keep missing gym because of my IBS, but not even that I am way more pissed that they wont accommodate me. I tried to have a 504 meeting at my school with all my teachers in september, but only ONE SHOWED UP!!!! ONE, are you kidding me. I don't know who to complain to and get this fixed because i'm ready to go from an advanced regents to just dropping out all together. Thanks for taking the time to read my insane life, leave any questions or comments please hahha


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

gabby 24 Try VLS#3 probiotic. You need to get your gut straightened out. This just might do it. No prescription needed. Ask pharmacist if they have any on hand or will they order it for you. Costs $50.00 for 30 day supply Has changed my gut issues so much. Hope this advice helps.


----------

